# ppi claim help :)



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

after reading the other thread on ppi claims on here it got me thinking am i eligible for this ..i dont no to much about the ppi claims to be honest so sorry if these are silly questions..
how do i no if i have been miss sold ppi?
when i took out my loan the guy i spoke with asked me if id like insurance that would cover me if i lodt my job and couldnt make the payments and i said no?does this mean i havent been miss sold ppi?

thanks for any help


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

If you said no then you have definately been mis-sold it. The common mis-selling is adding it when you've said no or just not telling you, telling you you have to have it or you won't get the loan(lie). There are lots of other reasons as well such as the policy being unsuitable for you i.e you're self employed so wont cover you for redundancy etc or if you have an existing medical condition that they don't ask about. 
It's so easy to claim, 1 form from the ombudsman which takes about 10minutes to fill in. I'm waiting on 13grand to come back to me, hopefully they'll be paying this week as I think they have 28days to pay once agreed you were mis-sold.
Good Luck:thumb:


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

ive had 2 seperate loans..one at the end of 09 for 6 months because i took out a bigger loan at the start of 2010 and paid off this first one..so does it matter when i took the loans out?

do i need to have the documents from the loans?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

chr15_7_t_ said:


> ive had 2 seperate loans..one at the end of 09 for 6 months because i took out a bigger loan at the start of 2010 and paid off this first one..so does it matter when i took the loans out?
> 
> do i need to have the documents from the loans?


No I don't think so, mine went back to 2003. I had no details apart from an account number, wrote to the bank and they sent me the account details back for both PPI's taken out. 09/10 you should be fine with.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

chr15_7_t_ said:


> after reading the other thread on ppi claims on here it got me thinking am i eligible for this ..i dont no to much about the ppi claims to be honest so sorry if these are silly questions..
> how do i no if i have been miss sold ppi?
> when i took out my loan the guy i spoke with asked me if id like insurance that would cover me if i lodt my job and couldnt make the payments and i said no?does this mean i havent been miss sold ppi?
> 
> thanks for any help


If you have transacted with the loan in the last 5 (maybe 6) years you can claim - if you took out a 10year loan in 1998 and made the last payment in 2007 and you can claim.

If you 'said no' to the insurance and you never paid it they you HAVE NOT been missold. If you said no and after you were coerced into it paying it then yes you would've been missold.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Initially complain to the lender if you believe you were mis-sold PPI. Don't go to the Financial Ombudsman, they have a waiting time of about nine months at present, and don't use one of those claims companies, they can do no more than what you can do yourself but will take between 25-40% of any refund. Most lenders have a dedicated complaints number you can call and register the complaint in about five minutes.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

@OP, do you know if they have added PPI onto your loan payments?!? 

I would think that would be the first question to answer...

:thumb:


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not to good with financial knoledge to be honest so I don't no how I could find out if I have been charged for it?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

chr15_7_t_ said:


> I'm not to good with financial knoledge to be honest so I don't no how I could find out if I have been charged for it?


Firstly when you did you take out the loan? You may have had what is called a single premium policy, the loan & PPI payment were taken as one combined payment, later loans would have had the PPI taken as a stand alone payment. If you have two direct debit payments going to your loan company each month, then there is a good chance you are paying PPI. If in doubt contact the loan service centre of your lender and ask them if you have PPI on the loan, its that easy.

If you have PPI and believe you were mis-sold, check the lenders website as most have details on there of what you need to do register a complaint against the mis-selling. It could be a five minute phonecall or a letter explaining why you believe you were mis-sold, don't forget to include your loan reference number.


----------

